

The First 30% – Notes on Sam Altman's Stanford Course - desair
http://the1st30.com

======
therobot24
> I decided to give Sam Altman's Stanford course "How to Start a Startup" the
> Blake Masters treatment and create ultra condensed notes that everyone can
> read. The awesome thing about this is that there are lots of pictures to
> help explain concepts.

Even though it's "pay what you want", is it really ethical to even accept
payment for essentially someone else's content?

